# fresh fruits/ veggie vs kibble ?



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

is it an absolute must to feed hedgehogs kibble besides fruits veggies and bugs, or is it ok to feed her solely on fruits veggies and bugs ??


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

If you feed a high quality kibble you get things you just don't get in fruit veggies and insects. Vitamins, minerals, antioxidants, pro-biotic/pre-biotic enzymes. Also it would be very difficult to know the fat and protein levels over time. Remember in the wild the average hedgie lifespan is only 2 years. The easiest way to increase that has been to provide a more stable, nutritious diet. So in my opinion a MIX of kibble with fresh fruit, veggies, and live insects as treats are the best way to increase the lifespan of a pet hedgie.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

makes sence. is wet cat food (high protien, low fat) ok as a treat ? i'm having a hard time finding the foods on the list around here. these kibbles can be ordered online i would assume ?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/


----------

